# Freightliner FL70



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

A guys got a FL70 with the 8.4 cummins and a dual cylinder dump flatbed - 40K on the motor, 220K on the frame, for $15K... Truck's in pretty nice shape... What do you guys think of that price?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've owned two FL's, a 60 and 70. Great visibility, tight turning, easy to work on trucks.
What type of transmission? Also, do you have a pic? The year of the truck?
Did you mean: 8.3 cummings? 
Is this a converted box truck? If it is, I'd stay away. 
Otherwise the price sounds alright...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey Blowerman, 
Just curious about your reasoning on the converted box truck. Is it the frame shortening, rookies driving them thru leasing co., etc.? The reason I ask is b/c I'm always looking around for the right truck to replace our 93 Int.4700, non-cdl contractor dump. All I can seem to find are box vans or some cheap dump set-ups, which are usually cobbed together & expensive. No argument, just curious.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

blowerman;757125 said:


> I've owned two FL's, a 60 and 70. Great visibility, tight turning, easy to work on trucks.
> What type of transmission? Also, do you have a pic? The year of the truck?
> Did you mean: 8.3 cummings?
> Is this a converted box truck? If it is, I'd stay away.
> Otherwise the price sounds alright...


The guy said 8.4, but I'd guess he meant 8.3. Don't know if it was converted - the bed that's on it is a nice one, but looks basically the same age as the rest of the truck. I think he said it's a 99... 7 spd tranny...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

My FL 70 was a factory double frame with Heil 10 or 11 ft. box. Straight ram at the front could lift anything. Solid truck without the frame twisting side to side with the box up. Pulled a 10 ton trailer with my D3 Cat. Had the 8.3 Cummins with a 5 and 2 tranny. 
On the other end; the FL 60 single frame with 14 ft. J-craft fold down side dump truck. Had the 5.9 cummins and 7 sp. spicer. Put a 10 ft. Western HD plow on the front. Nice truck, but for plowing the stick sucked. The single frame just twisted anytime you raised the box on uneven ground. Modern ABS brakes with 4 wheel disc became very expensive to fix. 
For me I went to 1-ton trucks on the small end and Quads on the big end. 1 ton's are to small to over load and break (well, not all the time) and with my quad I can heap it and still start and stop safely. Anything in the middle I'm just not a big fan. Ok, I do like the 5500 GMC with 4X4.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

research the 8.3 motor....they are not very well liked vs an L10 or M11 or 855 etc.....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Not that I've had any problems with cummings, but I'd go with the 466 motor.


----------

